# Europa League 25 febbraio 2016. Le partite. Diretta tv Sky.



## admin (24 Febbraio 2016)

Giovedì 25 febbraio 2016 si disputeranno le partite di ritorno dei sedicesimi di finale di Europa League 2016. Le tre squadre italiane, Napoli, Fiorentina e Lazio saranno impegnate rispettivamente contro Villarreal, Tottenham e Galatasaray.

Ecco, di seguito, il programma completo:

Ore 19: Lazio - Galatasaray (Andata 1-1)

Ore 21:05 Napoli - Villarreal (Andata 0-1)

Ore 21:05 Tottenham - Fiorentina (Andata 1-1)

Tutte le partite saranno visibili, in esclusiva su Sky Calcio


----------



## tifosa asRoma (24 Febbraio 2016)

La lazio sarà visibile anche su mtv (tv8). Rischiano tutte e 3 ,secondo me passano solo i più inutili cioè i Laziali.


----------



## kolao95 (24 Febbraio 2016)

Il Galatasaray è veramente robetta e doveva perdere già all'andata, per cui la Lazio non avrà troppi problemi.
Il Napoli sulla carta al San Paolo ha tutto per ribaltare la situazione, ma fisicamente li ho visti davvero male nelle ultime partite.
Alla Fiorentina serve un mezzo miracolo.


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Febbraio 2016)

Dò un 50% a Fiorentina e Napoli, la Lazio è imprevedibile, non mi sorprenderebbe se si suicidassero.


----------



## Jino (24 Febbraio 2016)

Tutte e tre le gare sono totalmente aperte e può veramente succedere di tutto. Il solo Napoli, se fa il Napoli, ha grosse possibilità di passare. La Lazio da tutto l'anno è sull'altalena, può vincere come perdere con tutti. La Fiorentina ha trovato un avversarsio in formissima e tosto, la vedo dura per loro passare il turno, devono veramente fare la partita della vita a Londra.

Incredibile comunque, si rischia di vedere TUTTE le italiane fuori dall'Europa già nei primi turni delle coppe.


----------



## admin (25 Febbraio 2016)

up


----------



## Serginho (25 Febbraio 2016)

Per me passa solo il Napoli


----------



## tifosa asRoma (25 Febbraio 2016)

Intanto i turchi stanno mettendo a ferro e fuoco roma. Mah!!!!


----------



## DannySa (25 Febbraio 2016)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Intanto i turchi stanno mettendo a ferro e fuoco roma. Mah!!!!



Sono alleati dell'Isis, tutto normale.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (25 Febbraio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Sono alleati dell'Isis, tutto normale.



Protestano perché gli hanno dato l'arbitro russo.


----------



## Butcher (25 Febbraio 2016)

Secondo me non passa nessuno.


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Febbraio 2016)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Secondo me non passa nessuno.



solo la lazio passa


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Febbraio 2016)

la fiorentina col tottenham può essere la sorpresa, per me escono facendo una gran partita


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Febbraio 2016)

vediamoci sta lazie, va..


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Febbraio 2016)

Mamma mia... come diavolo fa a valere 60 milioni quel cesso di Felipe Anderson


----------



## Serginho (25 Febbraio 2016)

L'essenza della Lazio: segnare il 2-0 e sedersi per poi subire il 2-1 dopo 10 secondi


----------



## prebozzio (25 Febbraio 2016)

Che robaccia che è diventato Sneijder... non si è mai ripreso dal triplete


----------



## DannySa (25 Febbraio 2016)

Il Galatasaray è una roba orrenda, alla Lazio è andata pure troppo bene.


----------



## kolao95 (25 Febbraio 2016)

Finita! Lazio agli ottavi.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Febbraio 2016)

*Lazio agli ottavi di Europa League*


----------



## DannySa (25 Febbraio 2016)

Passa il Liverpool e probabilmente passeranno pure le altre 2 inglesi, se l'Italia vuole limitare i danni almeno il Napoli deve passare il turno.
A fine stagione si toglieranno i punti della stagione 11/12 e questo ci farà molto comodo.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Febbraio 2016)

Alla fine passerà solo la Lazio.

La Fiore sarà asfaltata stasera.. ed il Napoli non mi sembra vogliosa di continuare.


----------



## kolao95 (25 Febbraio 2016)

Tottenham senza Kane, la Fiorentina invece parte con la formazione titolare. Secondo me ce la possono fare, altroché.
Mentre per il Napoli non so perché ma non ho buone sensazioni.


----------



## Hammer (25 Febbraio 2016)

Passerà solo la Lazio e ci va già bene


----------



## tifosa asRoma (25 Febbraio 2016)

Comunque i sorteggi mai una volta che ci dicessero bene, la lazio che è la più scarsa delle 3 becca il galatasaray che è veramente osceno,le altre 2 che potevano fare bene fino in fondo hanno preso 2 squadre molto ostiche,speriamo che passino anche loro se no quest'anno punti ne facciamo davvero pochi.


----------



## kolao95 (25 Febbraio 2016)

Marekiarooooo


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Febbraio 2016)

Gran gol di Hamsik


----------



## prebozzio (25 Febbraio 2016)

Che bomba!


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Febbraio 2016)

Gol totocoso
Ma sto Sousa dove lo hanno raccattato.. peggio di Montella.


----------



## DannySa (25 Febbraio 2016)

Fiorentina già sotto


----------



## Serginho (25 Febbraio 2016)

Lo United perde pure in casa aiuto


----------



## tifosa asRoma (25 Febbraio 2016)

Lo United perde pure in casa coi danesi impronunciabili


----------



## tifosa asRoma (25 Febbraio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Gol totocoso
> Ma sto Sousa dove lo hanno raccattato.. peggio di Montella.



Dai sousa sta facendo benissimo con la Fiorentina così come montella,il Tottenham si sta giocando la premier non è l'ultimo arrivato


----------



## kolao95 (25 Febbraio 2016)

Palo del Napoli!!


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Febbraio 2016)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Dai sousa sta facendo benissimo con la Fiorentina così come montella,il Tottenham si sta giocando la premier non è l'ultimo arrivato



La stessa squadra che MOntella fece fuori ai quarti..


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Febbraio 2016)

Napoli comunque davvero impressionante.. se avessero messo i titolari lo scorso giovedi, non sarebbero in questa situazione. 

Si sono beccati la squadra peggiore in El, visto che difensivamente sono fortissimi. Se passano, vanno in finale secondo me.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (25 Febbraio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La stessa squadra che MOntella fece fuori ai quarti..



Sì ma quest'anno il Tottenham sta in una condizione mentale diversa ,potrebbero anche vincere la premier, e il morale alto aiuta tanto,trasforma le squadre.


----------



## kolao95 (25 Febbraio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La stessa squadra che MOntella fece fuori ai quarti..



Il Tottenham di quest'anno non è esattamente quello dello scorso anno..


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Febbraio 2016)

Il titocoso, per quanto mi riguarda, è uguale all'anno scorso. La differenza è che United, Chelsea e City non ci sono.

Basta guarda le primi tre in classifiche.


----------



## kolao95 (25 Febbraio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il titocoso, per quanto mi riguarda, è uguale all'anno scorso. La differenza è che United, Chelsea e City non ci sono.
> 
> Basta guarda le primi tre in classifiche.



Basta guardarsi un paio di partite per vedere che quest'anno sono molto più quadrati e che subiscono meno gol rispetto all'anno scorso, di conseguenza sono molto più difficile da battere, tant'è che in stagione hanno perso solo cinque volte tra tutte e quattro le competizioni giocate.


----------



## kolao95 (25 Febbraio 2016)

1-1 Villareal.. Addio.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Febbraio 2016)

Eh si ciao.. figuriamoci, ste spagnole ci fanno sempre le chiappe


----------



## DannySa (25 Febbraio 2016)

A casa pure la Fiorentina.


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Febbraio 2016)

Sarri fuori da tutto a febbraio haha


----------



## cremone (25 Febbraio 2016)

Finchè non si comincia a prendere l'EL sul serio, il 4 posto Champions lo guardiamo col binocolo


----------



## Hammer (25 Febbraio 2016)

Adieu ranking. Quest'anno, Lazio a parte, nessuna aveva veramente voglia di puntare all'EL. (Sicuramente complici involontari i sorteggi). Il buon lavoro dell'anno scorso è finito nel cesso


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Febbraio 2016)

Gol del totocoso, è finito tutto.


----------



## admin (25 Febbraio 2016)

Penso che al Napoli gliene freghi meno di nulla dell'Europa League.


----------



## cremone (25 Febbraio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Penso che al Napoli gliene freghi meno di nulla dell'Europa League.



Sarebbe ironico se poi andassero in crisi e non si qulificano per la CL


----------



## Serginho (25 Febbraio 2016)

Il napoli è un bluff ogni anno, squadra inutile al pari della roma in Europa


----------



## admin (25 Febbraio 2016)

Ma quel somaro di Bonera che fine ha fatto??


----------



## kolao95 (25 Febbraio 2016)

Higuain alle stelle..


----------



## DannySa (25 Febbraio 2016)

Beh già era partita malissimo con la Sampdoria fuori ai playoff (la solita squadra italiana che l'Europa non la dovrebbe fare nemmeno se arriva tra le prime 6), la Roma doveva arrivare terza nel girone e giocarsela in EL, l'anno prossimo a parte la Juve chi gioca in Champions deve puntare al terzo posto (se sono due squadre meglio), col Milan, l'inter e la Fiorentina sarà sicuramente diverso.
In sostanza: Napoli fuori al girone >El, chiunque arrivi terzo fuori allo spareggio > El, Roma in El, Milan in El e inter in EL.
5 squadre come queste possono andare bene l'anno prossimo, Lazio, Sampdoria e chi per loro è meglio che stiano lontane.
Se il Leicester e il Tottenham arrivano tra le prime 4 tanto meglio, verranno spazzate via ai gironi.


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Febbraio 2016)

Il Napoli è crollato a febbraio ahahahahaha


----------



## kolao95 (25 Febbraio 2016)

3-0 Tottenham..


----------



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2016)

Squadre ridicole in Europa.


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Febbraio 2016)

Meno male che c'è stato l'exploit l'anno scorso, quest'anno le italiane una schifezza proprio


----------



## Hellscream (25 Febbraio 2016)

Ricordiamo che è sempre un caso che 4 partite senza che segna Higuain e 4 partite che non vincono... è un normalissimo caso


----------



## Dany20 (25 Febbraio 2016)

Quanto fa schifo il Napoli in Europa?


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Febbraio 2016)

E a marzo tutte le italiane sono fuori dall'Europa. La Lazio non passa un altro turno.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> E a marzo tutte le italiane sono fuori dall'Europa. La Lazio non passa un altro turno.



...passa la Juve in CL...


----------

